# 14 foot Gamefisher Restoration



## Skiff2012ID (Dec 30, 2011)

Rotted transom


----------



## Skiff2012ID (Dec 30, 2011)

Lag bolts/plywood and silicone.......Thankyou previous owner...


----------



## Skiff2012ID (Dec 30, 2011)

Seeing the potential once I ripped off all the garbage that was put on it. And a good cleaning. Other than the transom its a very clean boat that was in the freshwater of Vermont, trailer is in great shape, and came with a 15HP johnson.


----------



## Skiff2012ID (Dec 30, 2011)

Transom Gone today. 

Anyone out there with any interest/feedback in seeing the progress? Should I continue with the updates?


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes , keep it coming , I Recently had a gamefisher a couple months ago.


----------



## Skiff2012ID (Dec 30, 2011)

I am also converting a short shaft Johnson 15 HP into a long shaft with an extension kit. And building up the transom to allow for more freeboard. Didn't feel the previous 15" transom was adequate. The new transom will come up flush with the gunnels with a straight shot across the back which will work perfectly with the long shaft. Will be posting the installation of a composite core in the coming weeks.



> Yes , keep it coming , I Recently had a gamefisher a couple months ago.


Would love to see some pics.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

I will try to dig Some pics up , Mine was the 12' , Also had a bad transom , But ran it with a 2.5hp So a piece of scrapwood did me fine till i got rid of it. Nice Boat , Really stable , loved fishing from it , But there so heavy.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

check this build out http://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=313399


----------



## Skiff2012ID (Dec 30, 2011)

> check this build out  http://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=313399


Yeah, that was part of my inspiration to rip this thing apart. Fortunately I purchased a later model gamefisher when they started using a superior closed cell foam. Drilled a few test holes in the seat, and its dry as a bone. The hull is very light since it doesnt have those waterlogged seats. Not going to put in steering and such. Going to keep it simple, but with top components.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey! I recognize that build!!! 


The project Greenie thread here is more up to date I think. I learned a bunch on that rebuild, if you have any questions at all send me a message. Been fighting some ignition probs and a long vacation and I'm dying to get back on the water. 

After about 60+ fishing trips a few camping trips some tubing etc, she looks a little worn but otherwise still works great. 

Here's a motivation shot...


----------



## Skiff2012ID (Dec 30, 2011)

> Hey! I recognize that build!!!
> 
> 
> The project Greenie thread here is more up to date I think. I learned a bunch on that rebuild, if you have any questions at all send me a message. Been fighting some ignition probs and a long vacation and I'm dying to get back on the water.
> ...



Hey 
Wondering when you might chime in. Ive got your project greenie thread bookmarked. One of the few restorations that I have seen of this boat on the internet. Seems like a good donor hull to start a semi custom project boat with. How does it ride? Do you find the transom height (freeboard) to still be a problem after you raised it up? Im going to be putting a small 15HP Johnson Long Shaft on the back of it. Must fly with the engine you have on it. 

anyway here are some pictures of the latest progress









lots of grinding. Nasty fiberglass job that the previous owner had done. De-laminating in large sections, over a quarter inch of resin in places. Everything must go.









Continuing the keel through to the back to provide full drainage for drain plug. Previous design left water in the boat.









End of the weekend 1/8/11. Sanded down entire hull to prep for glass. Additional mat will be added to the keel section and new composite transom will be installed once it arrives next week. Will update again soon.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm really happy to hear that my rebuild thread was helpful. I wish my hull was as clean looking as your when I started. I'd have focused more on the finish work. 

When I started out, I had a 25hp Mercury tiller motor. Once I cleaned out the extra deck up front, I was able to zip along at about 25mph. The main thing I noticed was that it was particular to engine trim and weight distribution. It was so light that it would hop at certain speeds until I threw some weight up front. 

I really like the fact that it is stable. Before and after my mods, it is comfortable enough to walk around on. My dad is able to walk around and climb up front to stand up and fish. 

Now that I have the Honda on it, I can reach about 30 but I spend 80% of my time drifting. What is nice is that when needed the power is there to maneuver (i.e. in busy areas etc..) Transom height is only an an issue when I am running slowly, bow high with waves coming across the aft corners. And that's a rare condition I have seen once when my daughter was too scared to go fast. When idling or planing it's not much of an issue at all. 

I'm planning on fixing some mistakes and maybe changing up the bench seat a bit. I skimped on fiberglass hoping to save weight and $$ and that was a mistake. My recommendation is to do it right the first time. The transom needs to be worked on at some point, it wasn't part of the original build.


----------



## Skiff2012ID (Dec 30, 2011)

Made alot of progress today.... Here is an overview of the mold and the layup process....


















MOLD TREATED WITH FORM RELEASE









WET OUT TABLE/ PRE CUT PIECES









ALL SET UP JUST PRIOR TO ADDING EPOXY









ALL LAYED UP ON FORM/LARGE TABBING ONTO BOAT









VIEW FROM THE BACK









OVERVIEW OF THE SHOP AND TRAILER STRIPPED DOWN READY FOR PRIME/PAINT new rollers etc...

....back at it tomorrow....


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Going to be a sweet little skiff when you finish!


----------



## jking (Aug 11, 2011)

I ran one of these around Stuart FL about 10 years ago. When I saw this thread I had to go back and check the Greenie thread and see if it was my old boat, it looked just like that with a front and rear deck, it was even painted green. Ran an old 65 Johnson on the back. Not a skinny floater but a good all around inshore hull. Can't wait to see this one finished.


----------



## Skiff2012ID (Dec 30, 2011)

End of today









new keel layers of E Glass









View of transom and additional laminates underneath gunnel


----------



## Skiff2012ID (Dec 30, 2011)

FIRST GAMEFISHER WITH CARBON FIBER?

trying to strengthen the side walls to keep down any cracking when it gets painted. We decided to use two layers biaxial carbon fiber. Without the aid of vacuum bagging the layup, we used a support structure to keep out any voids over the PVC when the material starts to sag. The PVC is in place simply for a mold to allow us to lay over the material.

Here is an overview of today's progress


----------



## Nevek (Sep 21, 2011)

Do you use the grinder to sand the fiberglass down after repairs or a DA?


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

for future reference, in my skiff the area almost exactly where the shadow crosses in this pic flexed and moved quite a bit underway.

I reinforced the area when I added stringers.


----------



## Skiff2012ID (Dec 30, 2011)

> Do you use the grinder to sand the fiberglass down after repairs or a DA?


Grinder 36 grit for the heavy spots of epoxy/fiberglass and a DA with 40-60 grit on places that need a more delicate touch. Next step will eventually be a coat of high build primer to help with the fairing process.


----------



## Skiff2012ID (Dec 30, 2011)

Turned the original hatches into coolers. This is what happens when you get the amount wrong...Foam is tricky business. Well at least we know they are filled...









Two more layers on the transom









Fitted new hatch covers for coolers


----------



## Skiff2012ID (Dec 30, 2011)

> for future reference, in my skiff the area almost exactly where the shadow crosses in this pic flexed and moved quite a bit underway.
> 
> I reinforced the area when I added stringers.


Yeah cant seem to throw enough fiberglass on these things. We are hoping that the 4 layers placed on the keel stiffened it up enough. Got the transom board fitted and put in today. Will put in another update.


----------



## Skiff2012ID (Dec 30, 2011)

Finally got the transom board put in. Transom board is made by PolyUmac out of FL. Great people to deal with, and high quality product. Here is an overview of the installation, and after a few hours of grinding and a bit of fairing. Can't wait to see the final product. Getting closer!


----------

